# Insurance Quotation - Special Case



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi , 

i`m having tough times to insure my recently imported 94 R32 GTR. 

My special case is ; 

I moved to UK last March from Turkey( i'm an 28 yo, married , electronics engineer who works for a world-wide famous engineering company) , i got a 8 year non-claim bonus from Turkey but it doesn't apply here unfortunately.And since I'm here for 8 months , non of the insurance companies that i tried to contact helped me out . 

I was driving a Nissan 200SX S13 since 2008 ,and raced in national championships.And drive tons of different performance cars from time to time ( buying-selling ) I can count myself as an experienced - driver . 

Is there any one who can help me from our sponsors ? 

Thank You 

Efe


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

anyone ?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Efe,

Have you tried us for insurance yet? If not, I'd be happy to arrange for our quotes team to give you a call. Just PM me your email and telephone.

Kind Regards,
Dan


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Dan , 

I called your company this morning . 

Lowest quote was £4000 per year unfortunately .


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Efe, 

If you haven't already please feel free to call into our office on 0800 542 2141 to speak to one of our team. We can provide temporary and short term cover for many different situations and drivers. If you have any questions please drop me a message. 

Many thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Matt, 

i talked to Jeremy yesterday . What he said is , i have to be resident more than 2 years to insure any car from you. 

Do you think still there is a way to do it ?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi

We are able to cover this type of situation and we would love to give you a quotation

Call the team now on 02380 268351

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Nigel from AIB solved my problem . 

Thank you so much Nigel for your efforts to sorting this out . 

Strictly recommended!


----------

